# Opinions, please



## Anne (Sep 23, 2013)

Just doing some practice sketching, and definitely need honest opinions on this.  Any constructive criticism very welcome, too!!!!!   Ugh; hope it's not too big....

View attachment 2689


----------



## Casper (Sep 23, 2013)

_*I think its really good Anne.....coming from one who can only draw stick figures....
I so envy those who can sketch, paint etc.....I'd love to be so clever....
*_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2013)

I think it's lovely Anne, you're *very *talented! :thumbsup:  I'm like Casper, have it inside me to be an artist, but when pencil, pastel, charcoal or paint hit canvas, it looks like a child's drawing...even have trouble with stick figures, lol!  

Shape of the face, hair, eyes, eyebrows, nose, chin, eyelashes, lips, coloring all look perfect really. The only constructive criticism that I dare to say, and I'm trying to look at her objectively, is to maybe add some kind of depth or coloring to the cheeks or cheekbone area??  That's all I can think of, and it may not even be a good suggestion considering I have no real artistic ability...but dug down deep, and that's all I can come up with.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 23, 2013)

Honestly? Not bad at all.

As a fellow amateur sketcher I see the same mistakes I always make.  The eyes. They appear level but aren't at the correct angle consistant with the tilt of the head. I NEVER get them right. The mouth is also out of alignment.

The overall look of it though is quite pleasing....  does that sound like some wanking critique?  



I gave up on portraits some time ago, the more I practiced the worse I got.  Faces are the hardest thing to master, I think we're born with that talent, or not.  Me? Not.

Drawing is it's own reward Ann, it only has to pass our own criticism not other's.  Ask Picasso about faces.


----------



## Anne (Sep 24, 2013)

Just what I wanted!!!    Casper, Seabreeze, thank you, and yes, you can draw - try copying from a picture first; takes time and patience.  My sis draws animals so well it makes me jealous...my animals look completely ridiculous.   So, bet you can draw something you take an interest in; maybe nature, or cityscapes??  

Di, I don't quite get what you mean by the eyes, but I know they are 'flat', I never get them right, either!!! I've such a problem with perspective and shadows.  Seabreeze, you are correct there; shading is something I never quite get the hang of....too much or too little every time.  Arrgghh; LOL
But the lighting wasn't good, either, so that didn't help.  Also, many times the faces look 'pasted on paper' if that makes sense.  

Yes, faces are difficult, since we expect them to have expressions and feelings, I guess. You know what's easier??  Drawing on wrinkles - hey, there's shadows and somehow, that makes the faces look like they have more of an expression, I guess!!!  

Thanks much for the comeback, ladies!!!  Heck, it's a fun pastime...if you have any drawings, etc; I'd love to see them, too!!!


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 24, 2013)

It may be my eyesight but the right eye looks a mm too low to line up with the slight head tilt that's all.
You only need to leave a white highlight to take the flat look off them.  (Lining that up isn't all that easy either, have to have the light source firmly in mind to get it right.)

Found this to illustrate what I mean about alignment.  The angles, ratios and alignments stay constant to each other but the whole 'grid'  rotates with the head.  The central vertical symmetry line remains attached to top and chin however much the tilt,  but the lines where eyes, nose and mouth go must always remain at right angles to it.  That way the tilt is accommodated in the perspective and the eyes appear level.




I can probably find the instructions for brain surgery somewhere too, doesn't mean I can do it.  Just shows how it's done by those who can.  Better luck with it than I've had. 



I don't know how long you've been at it, or how much you know but this link gives the basic ratios to keep in mind.
[video]http://www.ehow.com/video_4979282_draw-faces.html[/video]


----------



## Michael. (Sep 24, 2013)

.

To be able to paint or draw is a great achievement and you only have to visit our Art Galleries and Museums to really appreciate greatness.

All I can say is keep up the good work and continue with the artwork.

Have you tried to perfect your technique without using too much colour?



.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 24, 2013)

You definitely have talent and I have none.  I can see where the ladies' suggestions are helpful, but pathetically no-talent-for-drawing me....you did a lovely job.  Beautiful young woman and you captured that.  I hope you continue with it, too much talent not to.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks good, Anne! The mouth is the only thing that caught my eye - unless the model was grimacing it appears the lower lip is shifted to the left (stage left).

I can't draw to save my life - I tried for years but ended up throwing away my pencils and brushes and bought a camera. Here's my last terrible effort -


----------



## That Guy (Sep 24, 2013)

I remember doing quick sketches as a warm up in art class.  Keep it up, Anne.


----------



## Anne (Sep 24, 2013)

*Thanks, everyone*, for the good feedback and things to keep in mind!!  Still working on the same picture, all for the fun of it...I think I'll just stick with pencil for now and see what happens.  Di, thanks for that link; lots of helpful ideas there.  

Gosh, SifuPhil - I do believe if you keep it up, you just might get somewhere....who knows, you could become quite famous if you finish that 'sketch'....... 


*One more thing: * Should we have a thread or section where we can put our craft or any project pictures; whether it's sewing or woodworking or whatever??  Anyone think that would be fun??   Just an idea......


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2013)

The Home forum is for crafts and decorating, sounds like a good place to share stuff like that.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 24, 2013)

_You had me going there for a second  SB, i was looking at the bottom of the page for the Home Forum then i realised you meant the topic" Home" on this forum_:hair:


----------



## Anne (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh, pffft; I should've seen that in the first place.   Matrix, can you delete this thread, please??  TIA!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _You had me going there for a second  SB, i was looking at the bottom of the page for the Home Forum then i realised you meant the topic" Home" on this forum_:hair:



Since it's Senior Forum*s*, I considered each separate section or topic a forum.  I wouldn't want to have go to another forum to see our member's crafts, pictures, etc.  Hoping to see some more nice things from Anne and others. :cool1:


----------



## Matrix (Sep 24, 2013)

Moved to "Photography", although the name is a little misleading, the description contains "arts", I hope it is suitable for this thread. Or, we can make some changes, just let me know.

Great drawing of a beautiful girl, BTW.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 24, 2013)

_I think it's in the right spot as it does cover Art  Matrix_


----------



## Anne (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the compliment, Matrix, and for moving the thread; this should work fine.    Hoping others will post their crafts and works, also.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 25, 2013)

Anne said:


> View attachment 2689



That's lovely, Anne!


----------

